# GT# 19 Los Angeles Lakers (10-8) @ Denver Nuggets (11-7) [12-5]



## Basel

(10-8)







@







(11-7)



**Starting Lineups - Subject To Change**​
The Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF] L. Walton [PF] L. Odom [C] C. Mihm

The Denver Nuggets




































[PG] A. Carter [SG] A. Iverson [SF] C. Anthony [PF] K. Martin[C] M. Camby

*SEASON & SERIES NOTES; CONNECTIONS*
The Lakers currently lead their three-game season series with Denver 1-0. Last season, the Lakers lost their series with Denver 1-3, the first series loss to the Nuggets since 1993-94 and the seventh in the teams’ series history dating back to 1976-77. This will be the teams’ 134th meeting with the Lakers leading the all-time series 88-45. The Lakers are 4-6 in their last 10 overall meetings with the Nuggets
while going 21-11 against Denver since the 1999-00 season. At STAPLES Center, the Lakers are 14-2 against the Nuggets all-time and 9-1 in their last 10. In Denver, the Lakers are 4-6 in their last 10 road games and are 1-5 in their last six at Pepsi Center. Under head coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers are 19-9 versus Denver. In 41 career games including 32 starts against the Nuggets, Kobe Bryant is averaging 25.3 points and owns the series record of 51 points established in February of 2003. In the Lakers lone win against the Nuggets last season, Bryant posted 8 points and 10 assists in 28 minutes January 5, only the second time Bryant has recorded more assists than points in a minimum of 27 minutes (3/28/98 (2 points, 3 assists, 27 minutes)). It was also the first time in as many minutes that Bryant has scored in single-digits since 4/1/04 when he scored 8 points in 42 minutes versus Houston. Bryant (2nd), Carmelo Anthony (5th) and Allen Iverson (9th) all currently rank among the top 10 league leaders in scoring. Additionally, Nuggets head coach George Karl is the father of Lakers rookie guard Coby Karl who is currently assigned to the Los Angeles D-Fenders of the NBA Development League.​


----------



## DaRizzle

What? You didn't like my awesome game thread?


----------



## Basel

I loved your game thread, and put in my best effort to out-do it. Clearly, I have failed.

Teach me your ways, DaRizzle.


----------



## Darth Bryant

I like the sharing of game thread duties around here lately. It's like a rotiation where we all pitch in when we see ones not up before a game. 

By the way, I think Lakers are gonig to get killed. I hope I'm wrong, but we embarassed Denver last time. Our bench was also insane. If our bench doesn't come out strong, and Bynum isn't back for the glass, I fear a beating. 

Hopefully Lamar shows up.


----------



## DaRizzle

The genius is in the simplicity...See you waste too much time posting relevant information, facts and opinions, I just start threads so others can do all the "thinking" stuff and then I have a conversation in my head while I'm reading their posts on how Im such a ****ing genius and how ****ing stupid everyone else is.

(just giving everyone a hard time)


----------



## Basel

DaRizzle said:


> The genius is in the simplicity...See you waste too much time posting relevant information, facts and opinions, I just start threads so others can do all the "thinking" stuff and then I have a conversation in my head while I'm reading their posts on how Im such a ****ing genius and how ****ing stupid everyone else is.
> 
> (just giving everyone a hard time)












Brilliant!


----------



## Darth Bryant

:lol:


----------



## Basel

Against the Wolves, not having Bynum and Turiaf wasn't too big a deal. Against the Nuggets, it will be. I really want to see Ariza in this game defending Melo, because we all know that Odom definitely cannot. We need to be smart near the basket because Camby is a beast with his blocks. And we can't let some random player (like Anthony Carter) score 15 points on us. Our defense needs to come up big tomorrow, as well as our bench.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

If we want to win this game, were gonna have to come out from the start and punch them in their collective mouthes. The Nuggets are going to be looking for revenge and theyre going to come out try to make a point with a lot of energy. If we can withstand the onslaught in the beginning then we may be able to pull out the win.


----------



## elcap15

Ugh. The 2nd game of a road back-to-back against an energy/hustle based team that is out for vengence. . . this one is going to be tough to watch, and Im assuming Bynum is going to play.

Sorry guys, I dont have high hopes for this one.


----------



## DaRizzle

I have some extra water to fill up your 1/2 empty glasses. CMON PEOPLE!!! The ENFORCER will lead us to the promised land!


----------



## Basel

SCOUTING REPORT

Wednesday, Dec 5

Since our 127-99 victory over Denver last Thursday, the Nuggets have bounced back, beating the Clippers 123-107 and the Miami Heat 115-89, both games were played in Denver. We must be ready for a track meet, as the Nuggets will be rested and Coach Karl wants 70% of his team’s shots in the first 14 seconds of the shot clock. We did ourselves a favor last night by playing well enough so no one had to play huge minutes (especially in light of the illness of Kobe and Bynum). Even though this is a back to back we should have the energy necessary to compete.

In our last game versus Denver, we fell behind, 38-21, with 9:11 left in the second quarter, but stormed back and went into the locker room at halftime only down two points, 57-55. in the second half, we outscored the Nuggets 72-42. We had seven players in double figures, shot the ball well from the field and won the battle in the trenches, outrebounding Denver 52-41 and outscoring the Nuggets in the paint, 62-52. Our bench play was sensational, as our bench beat Denver’s bench 63-37.

Denver will start M. Camby at center, K. Martin at power forward, C. Anthony at small forward, A. Iverson at shooting guard and A. Carter at the point. E. Najera plays both power positions off the bench and L. Kleiza and J.R. Smith provide instant offense. Iverson will move to the point when Smith enters the game for Carter. Coach Karl has shortened his rotation using B. Jones and Y. Diawara sparingly. K. Martin will provide relief for Camby at center, due to injuries to Denver bigs.

Offensively, Denver wants to play fast and loose, averaging 15 fast break points per game (7th in the NBA), scoring 106.6 points per game (4th in the NBA). Coach Karl wants his players to attack the paint for lay-ups, free throw opportunities, quick Iso’s and post-ups or penetrate and pitches. Note: Denver 30-30-30 code equals 30 lay-ups, 30 free throws and 30 assists.

The Nuggets have good pushers and lane runners. Coach Karl talks about how A. Carter has added a play-making dimension to his team, allowing Iverson to work without the ball. We must find a comfortable road tempo, making good decisions with the ball, passing and have good shot selection with formation of our rebound/defensive balance pattern -get to the elbows for long rebounds. Denver will run out, throw ahead, use random screens. We need to contain the ball, building walls and closing down lanes.

We must know personnel. Identify shooters (Iverson, Anthony, Kleiza and Smith), know who the drivers are (Iverson, Anthony and Camby, on occasion), know who the cutters and slasher are (Anthony, Martin, Kleiza and Najera) and know that Anthony is the main poster and he prefers the right block. Note: Denver averages 20 3-pointers per game.

Anthony and Iverson combine for 49 points per game. A.I. really looks for Anthony and we want to limit both of their touches and deny them back once they pass the ball. We must limit their free throw opportunities. Coach Karl wants Anthony to drive more and shoot 10 free throws a game. We want to crowd him defensively, contesting his shot. We know that Anthony prefers the right side of the floor/block, but is finding himself more on the left block, so he isn’t as predictable. In the game last week they were effective with some simple actions. They would simply run a “DROP” for Anthony to post/iso on the right side. One of the dangers of this play is that if we overplay then Anthony will spinout and get the lob. They do a great job with this and other actions that get them lobs. Iverson was effective in simple high screen and rolls.

Denver doesn’t call a lot of plays, as they want to spread you out and attack. They do, however, want to move the ball from side to side. This is not a great execution team. Denver wants to run off their defense, as they rank first in steals (10.4 s.p.g.), forcing over 19 turnovers per game. The Nuggets also rank second in blocked shots, due mainly to the effort of Camby.


----------



## Basel

Kwame Brown and Ronny Turiaf are not with the team. Hopefully Bynum is playing because if we're stuck with just Mihm against Camby and that front court of theirs, it's going to be a long night.


----------



## Basel

Interesting note: when the Lakers have more assists than their opponents, they are 9-0. When they have less assists, they are 1-8.


----------



## JerryWest

I'm more worried about fisher guarding iverson for 30 minutes than Camby scoring (who is more passive offensively). Hopefully fish gets the 18 min he got last game or ideally... less minutes.
Farmer and critt on upward trends.

Also I'm hoping Ariza defends Melo.... and not luke walton


----------



## Basel

I'm thinking Kobe should guard Iverson and let Fisher guard Carter.


----------



## DaRizzle

Kobe should always guard the teams best player that is SF and under. This team has no problem putting the ball in the hole. We dont need 30+ a night from Kobe just shut down D and 20-25 points (which he can get in his sleep)


----------



## Eternal

Basel57 said:


> I'm thinking Kobe should guard Iverson and let Fisher guard Carter.


I'd rather have Kobe guard Melo. Would be too much wear on Kobe guarding Iverson.


----------



## DaRizzle

^Ditto. Iverson is the lesser of the two evils


----------



## DaRizzle

Kobe looks fat in your avatar Kurt


----------



## JerryWest

denver is the type of team we usually beat (except for the fact that they have iverson.

I want to see critt on iverson!


----------



## elcap15

KennethTo said:


> I'm more worried about fisher guarding iverson for 30 minutes than Camby scoring (who is more passive offensively). Hopefully fish gets the 18 min he got last game or ideally... less minutes.
> Farmer and critt on upward trends.
> 
> Also I'm hoping Ariza defends Melo.... and not luke walton


You're right. Missing our 2 starting centers and our only true power forward is less important than playing a saavy vet who is shooting 50% from the field and averaging 25 min. Give me a break.


----------



## JerryWest

elcap15 said:


> You're right. Missing our 2 starting centers and our only true power forward is less important than playing a saavy vet who is shooting 50% from the field and averaging 25 min. Give me a break.


do all fisher supporters just ignore the fact that he is the worst defender on the team? offensively I think farmer or critt are just as capable if the received the same minutes


----------



## Silk D

KennethTo said:


> do all fisher supporters just ignore the fact that he is the worst defender on the team? offensively I think farmer or critt are just as capable if the received the same minutes


first off, I'd give that title to Vlad 

second, you don't need to hijack every thread to lobby for critt. We're all fans of his. We know his time will come. But Fish is playing great right now. Let's not over-react to what Critt has done in garbage time and against scrubs last night.


----------



## elcap15

KennethTo said:


> do all fisher supporters just ignore the fact that he is the worst defender on the team? offensively I think farmer or critt are just as capable if the received the same minutes


Vlad and Mihm are worse defenders than Fish is. Luke isnt much better and the same with Sasha. 

You have absolutely no idea what Critt could do with more minutes. No one does. He hasnt played enough to know anything yet. Even if he turns out great, he might not be great right now.

I really just think it is ridiculous that you think Fisher is more of a liability to this team, than having our top 2 centers and starting PF out of the lineup.

For the record, I think Kobe should guard AI and Fish should guard whoever else is in the backcourt.


----------



## JerryWest

elcap15 said:


> Vlad and Mihm are worse defenders than Fish is. Luke isnt much better and the same with Sasha.
> 
> You have absolutely no idea what Critt could do with more minutes. No one does. He hasnt played enough to know anything yet. Even if he turns out great, he might not be great right now.
> 
> I really just think it is ridiculous that you think Fisher is more of a liability to this team, than having our top 2 centers and starting PF out of the lineup.
> 
> For the record, I think Kobe should guard AI and Fish should guard whoever else is in the backcourt.


I do know what he can do is better than Fisher.

Here's what I guess is going to happen:
1) Critt is going to prove that he is better than Fisher in every aspect on both sides of the court
2) Your going to come back and say that you claim that you always said no one knew how it was going to turn out

Look, I don't need Critt to come out to lead the team in PG minutes. But there is no reason why Fisher is still getting more minutes than Farmer most games.

FYI, I am not promoting Critt as much as I am bashing Fisher because I loathe the guy.

There are games where Fisher is the better option. If you have a older gary payton out there at PG who posts up a lot then Fisher is the better option. But most PGs in the league right now are slashers and Fisher has no chance against any of them.


----------



## JerryWest

elcap15 said:


> Vlad and Mihm are worse defenders than Fish is. Luke isnt much better and the same with Sasha.
> 
> You have absolutely no idea what Critt could do with more minutes. No one does. He hasnt played enough to know anything yet. Even if he turns out great, he might not be great right now.
> 
> I really just think it is ridiculous that you think Fisher is more of a liability to this team, than having our top 2 centers and starting PF out of the lineup.
> 
> For the record, I think Kobe should guard AI and Fish should guard whoever else is in the backcourt.


Sasha is a better defender than Fisher this year. They defend the same guys and Sasha sticks to his man a lot better across the board. Fisher deserves more minutes than Sasha bc he is a better in game jump shooter; but that's the only thing i'll defend about the guy


----------



## JerryWest

Silk D said:


> first off, I'd give that title to Vlad
> 
> second, you don't need to hijack every thread to lobby for critt. We're all fans of his. We know his time will come. But Fish is playing great right now. Let's not over-react to what Critt has done in garbage time and against scrubs last night.


Just be thankful Cook isn't here, so I don't ***** about how skipped over Barbosa to get his sorry *** :biggrin:


----------



## JerryWest

ok i am done ranting, off to watch the game


----------



## Basel

Tip-off will be in about 15 minutes I'm assuming. If we win this game, we will be in the 6th spot in the Western Conference. Not too bad.


----------



## Basel

Bynum is back in the lineup, but I don't know if he's starting yet or not. My guess, however, would be that he IS starting.


----------



## Basel

I was wrong. Mihm is starting.


----------



## Basel

Kobe is guarding Iverson to start the game...


----------



## Basel

Kobe and Lamar duo off to a great start.


----------



## Basel

Lakers up by 10 early in the first quarter...hopefully we don't let up...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Keep it going guys! Go Lakers!!


----------



## Silk D

Lamar seems to have caught a rhythm. Hopefully it's not a fluke.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

well there goes our lead...


----------



## Basel

Iverson already has 10 points, the Nuggets are on an 8-0 run now, and they're about to tie it with some AI free throws. Pretty pathetic coming out of a timeout. Mihm had one nice play, and now he thinks he's great. Get Bynum in there, please.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damnit! The zone ****s us up every game!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damnit. Jordan picks up two quick fouls!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Give me a ****ing break! What a bull**** call. Kobe tied him up!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Two charges on Lamar. At least hes being aggressive


----------



## Basel

1) Kobe better be okay. Knowing him, he is.

2) When was the last time that Odom drove to the basket and DIDN'T get called for a charge? ****!


----------



## Eternal

****... Kobe is down, doesn't look good.


----------



## Eternal

Looks like he is heading to the locker room. Probably a sprained shoulder.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

****, Kobe's down.

Odom is an idiot. Any time he drives the lane results in a free charge for the other team. Assuming Kobe is fine, I absolutely love how Phil is using him in the offense early on. Work him in the post against the zone. He can flat out eat that alive. Now if the other guys would stop being *** clowns and get their heads in the game. If Denver goes on one of their hot streaks, we're in trouble.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Basel57 said:


> 1) Kobe better be okay. Knowing him, he is.
> 
> 2) When was the last time that Odom drove to the basket and DIDN'T get called for a charge? ****!


The first one was a blatant flop. Second one was legit though. Kobe looks to be in some pain. Hopefully hes ok.


----------



## Basel

Kobe's in the locker room. If he can't come back in, we are finished.


----------



## Basel

Kobe comes back out, so I guess that means he's okay.

Nice shot by Radman, giving us a 7 point lead.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

If we could just cool down Iverson wed be winning by a large margin


----------



## Basel

Iverson is 8/10 already for 21 points. Wow. 

Bynum with the nice block!


----------



## Basel

Radmanovic is on fire to start this game! 11 points on 4/4 shooting, with three 3's. 

And K-Mart just picked up a technical foul, and the Lakers leading by 9. Great job by the bench!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Radman!!!!! I love it! Bynums D got it started!


----------



## Eternal

Radmonovic is looking pretty good from downtown tonight.


----------



## Silk D

kobe appears to be Ok. Shoulder will probably be sore tomorrow, but a) It's his non shooting shoulder b) we don't have a game till sunday.

If he woulda fell on an out-stretched arm, he woulda been in trouble. direct blow won't do much to the ligaments.


----------



## Basel

Allen Iverson is ridiculous.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Christ! Someone stop Iverson please!!!!! Hes the ONLY reason they are in the game!


----------



## Basel

Vladimir Mother****ing Space Cadet Radmanovic!


----------



## Eternal

KennethTo said:


> I do know what he can do is better than Fisher.
> 
> Here's what I guess is going to happen:
> 1) Critt is going to prove that he is better than Fisher in every aspect on both sides of the court
> 2) Your going to come back and say that you claim that you always said no one knew how it was going to turn out
> 
> Look, I don't need Critt to come out to lead the team in PG minutes. But there is no reason why Fisher is still getting more minutes than Farmer most games.
> 
> FYI, I am not promoting Critt as much as I am bashing Fisher because I loathe the guy.
> 
> There are games where Fisher is the better option. If you have a older gary payton out there at PG who posts up a lot then Fisher is the better option. But most PGs in the league right now are slashers and Fisher has no chance against any of them.


Let's not hijack the thread again about Critt. We all pretty much like the guy, no need to keep beating a dead horse. :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal

ESPN announcer just called him the space cadet. :rofl:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Radman is pulling a Peja in them. Keep feeding him the ball please! Someone has to slow down Iverson. Get the damn ball out of his hands!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

If our D could just get a few stops we could be up by double figures!


----------



## Basel

These last 3 minutes of the first half are going to be big. If we can extend the league, we'll obviously be in great shape to put the nail in the coffin in the 2nd half. But if we allow the Nuggets back in it right now, it could be a big momentum killer.


----------



## Silk D

wow. If Lamar's knocking down three's, the Nugs are in trouble. 

Now if we could just defend...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff171/doitwithheart/D-Fence1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a> PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Great play by LUKE!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff171/doitwithheart/D-Fence1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

cmon man!!! That was all ball!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damnit! Only a 4 point lead!


----------



## Basel

So we let Iverson score 33 points in the first half. Awesome. 

Luckily, the Lakers are still winning at the half, though only by 4 points...way to blow an 11 point lead in 2 minutes.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff171/doitwithheart/D-Fence1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff171/doitwithheart/D-Fence1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff171/doitwithheart/D-Fence1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Play it or we lose.. its that simple..


----------



## Silk D

I dunno. I'm a little more comfortable with AI going off like this rather than Carmelo. AI is not this high percentage of a jump-shooter. If we keep him off the FT line, I think we'll be fine. We just gotta keep running our offense so we can set our D up. AI's always been virtually un-guardable in transition.


----------



## Basel




----------



## Imdaman

Just getting home. Was Kobe guarding A.I for the most part?


----------



## Basel

Imdaman said:


> Just getting home. Was Kobe guarding A.I for the most part?


On a couple possessions. But it didn't matter who was guarding A.I. He was just schooling the Lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

He started guarding him around the end of the second quarter but he got 3 fouls so he had to sit down.


----------



## Imdaman

Thanks. Maybe kobe will try to take the challenge and guard him the second half. That worries me though because kobe might tire out.


----------



## Silk D

Imdaman said:


> Thanks. Maybe kobe will try to take the challenge and guard him the second half. That worries me though because kobe might tire out.


Or he could get in foul trouble. He's already got 3


----------



## Basel

If we let Iverson go off and stop everyone else, then I won't mind it one bit. But we can't let Iverson go off as well as let everyone else on the Nuggets start scoring. We need to tighten up our defense. Maybe start playing full-court defense for a bit and see what happens. On offense, we need Kobe in the post to start the 3rd quarter, and run everything through him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

OMFG!! WTF was that??


----------



## Basel

Kobe picks up his 4th foul right away...wow...


----------



## Imdaman

I didnt know kobe was that strong.


----------



## Basel

Walton picks up his 4th foul as well.


----------



## Basel

This game could easily start getting out of hand...hopefully everyone else steps it up a notch and maintains this lead until Kobe gets back in.

One positive to look at is that Kobe will be more rested for the 4th quarter.........


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I agree. Let Iverson get his points. Guard the perimeter and we will be fine.


----------



## Silk D

Put Drew in, please


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Lemme lemme upgrade ya, grade ya!


----------



## Basel

This is Odom's time to shine with Kobe out right now...let's see if he can create some magic out here on the floor. He's the #1 option right now, and everyone says that's when he's at his best.


----------



## Basel

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Lemme lemme upgrade ya, grade ya!


I love Beyonce.


----------



## Basel

If we can maintain the lead heading into the 4th quarter, we'd be in great shape to come out of this game with a victory. We need ANY points we can get right now.


----------



## Imdaman

^Hell, who doesn't


----------



## Basel

Midway through the 3rd quarter, and we have actually outscored the Nuggets by 1 point.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Christ!! iverson is getting every ****ing call alive! WTF is that!


----------



## Basel

Nuggets tie things up. Iverson is on fire, and I don't see us putting that fire out anytime soon.


----------



## Basel

Odom picks up his 4th foul...we're ****ed.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

horrible officiating


----------



## Basel

Put Ariza on Iverson and see what happens.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Horrible call on Lamar as well! The refs have been ridiculous as well!


----------



## Basel

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> horrible officiating


Yeah, there's been a few bad calls.


----------



## Basel

This game is about to get away from us. Iverson is too much on this night. Nuggets get their first lead, and they're not going to relinquish it.


----------



## Basel

Iverson is 17/21 for 47 points...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Phil going zone. Good decision.


----------



## Silk D

considering the bad calls and AI being on fire, we're playing pretty dam well.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

You have to be pleased with the supporting cast holding strong. I am ecstatic that we actually have the lead!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

The Nuggets flop a lot.


----------



## Basel

How in the **** do we let Eduardo Najera's ***** *** hit 3's?!


----------



## Silk D

there's no defence for what AI's doing. He's not getting in the lane much, he's knocking down contested jumpers...we'll be fine.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Were just trying to stay in this game until Kobe can come back. Supporting cast is playing pretty good right now. Right now we cant breath on Iverson without a foul being called.


----------



## Silk D

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The Nuggets flop a lot.


well, they are trying to be the suns on offense, might as well go the whole nine yards.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The Nuggets flop a lot.


 Ive seen Melo, Iverson and Camby flop a couple of times each tonight!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Ariza, how can you be in the NBA and clank a shot that wide open?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Look at that ***** flop by Smith! hahahahah


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

JR Smith with a another flop.


----------



## Basel

Nuggets seriously do flop a lot. Wow.

Somehow, the Lakers have re-gained the lead.

Javaris Crittenton is in the game. Interesting move by Phil. I didn't expect this at all.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Oh cmon!! Iverson trips over his own two feet and then sells it! WTF??


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Java to take his turn against Iverson.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Vlad taking stupid shots.


----------



## Basel

Tie game after 3 quarters. Kobe's coming in to start the 4th quarter; I think we all know that. Let's just see who prevails. Iverson or the Lakers?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Tied going into the 4th!! Cmon guys!! Lets get this win!!!


----------



## Basel

Javaris Crittenton got in for a whole FIVE SECONDS before being subbed back out.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Christ if we could just stop them from flopping and getting to the line we can win this!


----------



## Silk D

How can the Nugs expect to be taken seriously if they can't beat us at home on the second game of a back-to-back, with kobe on the bench for most of the game, and AI going off like this. 


Only two ways we loose this game.

1) AI makes more than 10 fts this quater

2) Kobe come in and shoots us out of the game

the later being my bigger concern.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Ridiculously stupid defense. Kobe is fronting Melo, yet nobody is there to help behind.


----------



## Basel

This is amazing. Denver players just fall down whenever someone touches them.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

and another flop!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kobe, please don't start this crap. You just watched the supporting cast keep us in it. We need your defense, not a chuck fest.


----------



## Basel

Kobe's gotta hit that shot.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Bull****!!!! Flopping Mother****ers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

All that dribbling Kobe is doing is stalling the offense. Move the ****ing ball.


----------



## Basel

Kobe's going back to the line for two more FT attempts, and we could be leading by 4 points here...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Thats right Kobe. Drive and get to the line! Get your shot going!


----------



## Basel

That wasn't a shooting foul? Hmm.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kenyon almost got off the ground.


----------



## Basel

Kobe misses a three, but I don't fault him necessarily as he got the ball back with about 4 seconds left on the shot clock. Come on Lakers...please win this game. It would be a HUGE confidence builder for them at this point!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damnit Kobe!! Stop taking long jumpers and get to the hole!


----------



## Basel

Okay, I can fault Kobe for that, though. Come on #24! Only shoot if you have a good look!


----------



## Silk D

gawd. Kobe takes half the shot clock to survey the floor and see what kind of horrible shot he's going to take. can't stand this kind of offense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Silk D said:


> gawd. Kobe takes half the shot clock to survey the floor and see what kind of horrible shot he's going to take. can't stand this kind of offense.


Exactly. There is no reason for it. Early in the game, Kobe was scoring off of cuts and in the offense. On that last shot, he stalled the ball for nearly seven seconds. Another stupid shot as we speak.


----------



## Basel

Kobe could end up costing us this game...I don't know what he's doing out there.


----------



## Rentaponcho

i like the minutes Ariza is getting


----------



## Basel

And the Nuggets re-take the lead...unreal.


----------



## Rentaponcho

Kobe looks awful, hes hurt and sick.. if he clanks a few more shots Phil has to pull him..even though it would prob. piss kobe off


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

WTF was that!! Just give them the ****ing game!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Basel57 said:


> Kobe could end up costing us this game...I don't know what he's doing out there.


When you play like that, it throws everything out of whack. How can you watch what the guys did with no Odom or Kobe on the floor and deviate from that? It makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Silk D

double team? no problem. I'll just fade the other way.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Judging from Camby's reactions, you would think he has never committed a foul in his entire career.


----------



## Basel

Nothing is going right for us now...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Get Luke out of the game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Fisher flop.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Get Luke out of the game.


Iverson flop.


----------



## Rentaponcho

honestly i would rather have Ariza finish the game over Odom, he was playing good d on Melo


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Iverson tries another flop..


----------



## Basel

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Get Luke out of the game.


Agreed.


----------



## Rentaponcho

just like the orlando game the lakers are playing like s*** down the stretch


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Now Odom stalls. Just put the second unit back in.


----------



## Basel

Radmanovic with a huuuuuuuuuuuge 3!


----------



## Basel

And Iverson responds with a 3-point play, and hits 50 points. Kobe, in the process, picks up his 5th foul.


----------



## Basel

I was wrong.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Does anybody on this team have any concept of help defense? Kobe is a great defender, but you can't expect him to deny penetration on AI. HELP!!!


----------



## Basel

****ing ****, Lamar Odom!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Ridiculous.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Bonehead play by Lamar!


----------



## Basel

Andrew Bynum! Wow!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

That's what you get you flopping son of a *****. That's what you get.


----------



## Rentaponcho

BYNUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wowowowowowowwoowowowowowo


----------



## Rentaponcho

thank god we needed a high light play


----------



## Basel

Radmanovic coming up very big for us right now.


----------



## Silk D

Andrew!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Jump ball!!


----------



## Rentaponcho

come on odom win this jump ball this is huge


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Ohhhh ****!!!! Kobe!!!


----------



## Rentaponcho

Kobe And One!!!!!!! Huge


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Kooooobeeeeee!!!


----------



## Basel

Kobe!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

****!!!! Were gonna lose this game cuz of free throws???!!!! PLEASE GOD NO!!!


----------



## Basel

We've missed way too many free throws in this quarter!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Bynum! Get That **** Out!!


----------



## Basel

Bynum with the huge block! And Kobe with the layup on the other end!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Rentaponcho

kobe kobe kobe..


----------



## Rentaponcho

Huge Posseesion


----------



## Silk D

Drew has owned Melo twice tonight


----------



## Basel

I looked up cold-blooded, and I found Kobe Bryant's picture.


----------



## Rentaponcho

I love you Kobe


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

KOOOOBE!!!!! Clutch!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Carmelo should have flopped. One stop and let's ice this *****.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff171/doitwithheart/D-Fence1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff171/doitwithheart/D-Fence1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Eternal

Great D by Bynum, and Kobe with the finishing touch.


----------



## Maddocks

kobe makes it look so easy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff171/doitwithheart/D-Fence1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Silk D

I hope we put ariza in for this pos.


----------



## Basel

This game is going to come down to free throws.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

CubanLaker said:


> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff171/doitwithheart/D-Fence1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


..


----------



## Rentaponcho

Silk D said:


> I hope we put ariza in for this pos.


agreed


----------



## Silk D

make FTs and you win the game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Box out!! PLEASE!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Yessir!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Derek Mother****ing Fisher With The Clutch Free Throws!! I Love It!


----------



## Basel

Fisher drains two free throws, and it looks like we're going to walk out of the Pepsi Arena with a victory!


----------



## Rentaponcho

Good job d-fish


----------



## Silk D

close out shooters. don't foul, unless it's K-mart. hug that mofo


----------



## Rentaponcho

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I like the sharing of game thread duties around here lately. It's like a rotiation where we all pitch in when we see ones not up before a game.
> 
> By the way, I think Lakers are gonig to get killed. I hope I'm wrong, but we embarassed Denver last time. Our bench was also insane. If our bench doesn't come out strong, and Bynum isn't back for the glass, I fear a beating.
> 
> Hopefully Lamar shows up.


no killing
a nice W


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I love it! We pissed on Iverson floppy 50 point game!! Go Lakers!


----------



## Imdaman

lol at one of the commentators who said iverson who would break the record of 51 when he had 47 with about 3 minutes left in the third.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Great team win!!! I think the POTG goes to either Vlad for his three point barrage, Kobe for his clutch antics or Bynum for the D he played down the stretch. Anyone of them deserve it.


----------



## Basel

All right, folks. Player of the Game? Kobe? Radmanovic? Fisher? Who ya got?!


----------



## Maddocks

i give it to kobe based on his was hurt a bit.


----------



## Silk D

tough one. Kobe obviously came up big. Vlad was raining threes in the first half. Drew changed the game in the second half. real team effort tonight.


----------



## farzadkavari

Player of the game has to be Bynum (Defense)/Vlad (3 pointers)


----------



## Basel

Although Bynum came up big late in that 4th quarter, I don't think I'm giving it to him because he had 2 (big) points, 2 boards and then had a nice game defensively with 2 steals and 3 blocks. He definitely was a big reason down the stretch, but player of the GAME has to go to either Kobe, Radman, or Fisher in my opinion. 

I still don't know who.


----------



## Basel




----------



## Shaolin

I came home in time for the 4th quarter. Just in time to see:

Ariza playing solid energy defense

Kobe taking idiot jumpers

Bynum not getting the ball

Lamar being frustratingly timid

Luke pissing me off 

AI has 49 points?!

Vlad shooting...no no no no.....oh...whew.

I was about to get so unnecessarily ticked off, then the Lakers manage to gel at the end and pull out the victory. This stuff can't be good for my blood pressure. 

My POTG (based on the little I ended up seeing) is Bynum for solid D in the clutch. Honorable mentions to Ariza and Kobe.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Its about time, Radman...breaking out of your slump...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

SoCalfan21 said:


> Its about time, Radman...breaking out of your slump...


This is the way Radman works. He's always been incredibly streaky moreso than a pure shooter. As we saw, when Vlad is cold, he's ice cold. We'll see it again.


----------



## Cris

We will see it many many more times.


----------



## Drewbs

The Lakers won?? On the road? On a back to back? Two in a row?

Christmas must be coming..


----------



## Basel

I still don't know who to put as the Player of the Game. I feel like it can be one of a few players. Help me, peeps. Give me ONE choice that you have.


----------



## Basel

I think I want to give it to Kobe because of the following reasons:

1) His defense on Iverson in the 4th (granted, he had help, but still did a good job).

2) He led the team in points, rebounds, assists and steals, and with a bruised bone/contusion in his left shoulder. To add to this, he had one block and only one turnover, and shot over 50% on the night.

3) He came up huge in the final minutes of the game - absolutely clutch.


----------



## koberules24

God it's nice to finally see another team other than the Lakers give it away at the end. Good win only it doesn't prove much so let's not get too excited like last year.


----------



## Basel

koberules24 said:


> God it's nice to finally see another team other than the Lakers give it away at the end. Good win only it doesn't prove much so let's not get too excited like last year.


I think it proves a lot. Kwame and Turiaf were out. Kobe was sick and hurt his shoulder. Bynum was sick and only had 2 points and 2 rebounds. Kobe pretty much didn't even play in the 3rd quarter. We were out-rebounded. We let Allen Iverson go off for 51 points. It was a road game in Denver, where we had lost 3 in a row. It was the second game of a back-to-back. 

And we won.

I think it shows just how mentally tough this team is. When they put their minds to it and they realize what they have to do to win, and then they come out on a night like tonight and do it, it helps build confidence, which is quite important in the game of basketball.


----------



## koberules24

Basel57 said:


> I think it proves a lot. Kwame and Turiaf were out. Kobe was sick and hurt his shoulder. Bynum was sick and only had 2 points and 2 rebounds. Kobe pretty much didn't even play in the 3rd quarter. We were out-rebounded. We let Allen Iverson go off for 51 points. It was a road game in Denver, where we had lost 3 in a row. It was the second game of a back-to-back.
> 
> And we won.
> 
> I think it shows just how mentally tough this team is. When they put their minds to it and they realize what they have to do to win, and then they come out on a night like tonight and do it, it helps build confidence, which is quite important in the game of basketball.


We almost lost. It's very premature to judge this team. Why does anybody think that Kobe hasn't "had another sit-down with Phil" or retracted his trade demand. *The only thing that has motivated this team to play in the past three years has been trade rumors!* Until they get older and more experienced it's hard for Phil and Kobe to truly feel comfortable enough to take a deep breath. They need a VETERAN defender to come off the bench. Lord knows, they can't rely on a 20 year old Trevor Ariza to provide the only other CONSISTENT defense besides Kobe.


----------



## Basel

Almost doesn't count. We won.


----------



## Shaolin

koberules24 said:


> We almost lost. It's very premature to judge this team. Why does anybody think that Kobe hasn't "had another sit-down with Phil" or retracted his trade demand. *The only thing that has motivated this team to play in the past three years has been trade rumors!* Until they get older and more experienced it's hard for Phil and Kobe to truly feel comfortable enough to take a deep breath. They need a VETERAN defender to come off the bench. Lord knows, they can't rely on a 20 year old Trevor Ariza to provide the only other CONSISTENT defense besides Kobe.


I hear you.

That said...

I feel better about *this* team than any I've seen in recent years. Bynum is coming along nicely. D-Fish is back. Farmar is doing alright. We dropped some dead weight in Cook and Evans (nice guys but IMO dead weight) and got someone whos so far interested in playing defense. Even when these guys lose...and IMO they'll lose alot as a slightly-better-than-average team....they aren't looking as inept and clueless as they did last year.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Basel57 said:


> I think I want to give it to Kobe because of the following reasons:
> 
> 1) His defense on Iverson in the 4th (granted, he had help, but still did a good job).
> 
> 2) He led the team in points, rebounds, assists and steals, and with a bruised bone/contusion in his left shoulder. To add to this, he had one block and only one turnover, and shot over 50% on the night.
> 
> 3) He came up huge in the final minutes of the game - absolutely clutch.


I think it should go to Kobe as well. And honestly for me I decided on him just because of that one play in the final minute where the Lakers were up 106-104, which I mentioned in another thread... He dribbled calmly down the floor, looked for a split second toward the middle, then took off towards the left baseline, pushed off a little, and released the jumper... Nothing but net. Pure cold-blooded killer. He completely sucked the life out of the Denver team and crowd... You could see it in their faces. I loved every single moment of it even though I _despise_ the Lakers.


----------



## DANNY

someone needs to make one of moving pictures of bynum blocking jr

that was just sickkkk


----------



## DaRizzle

Best photo of Kobe ever!!!
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/IMG_0376-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## DaRizzle

Also...I cant believe we won this game! Every time I looked at the score to see how many we were down by we were still up 2-4 points. With all the foul trouble, AI going off, Kobe killin us for a little bit in the 4th I find this to be a stepping stone game. Lets keep it up!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I wallpapered that Kobe pic. Hilarious. :lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Someone on another forum called AI, "Diverson" for all of the flopping. :laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Someone on another forum called AI, "Diverson" for all of the flopping. :laugh:


hahahaha classic!


----------



## Basel

Kobe/Bynum Alley-Oop

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5OirN1j9i0I&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5OirN1j9i0I&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Bynum Block on Melo

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9g6ifVvK74A&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9g6ifVvK74A&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------

